# Scratch Disk issue with Photoshop CS4 and Windows 7 64bit



## KatiaGPhoto (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay, on the verge of a mild freakout. I know this MUST be a super simple problem, but I just cannot figure it out.

Here is what I'm trying to do. 

Open files in photoshop (though I have to go through ACR to do so, as that's how it's set 
Add new layer layer
Add watermark via brush>change opacity.
Use Duplicate to All script on watermark layer

The first problem arises in the Duplicate to All step. It gets about  halfway through, then a notification comes up saying "general Photohshop  error, scratch disks are full." 

I have 17.6 gigs free on my harddrive. The files I am trying to open total 1.49 gigs. They are in NEF format. 

So why is it saying scratch disks are full? I SHOULD have plenty of  space left...right?? I read somewhere that deleting Photoshops Temp  files might clear up a bit of the problem. 

But that brings me to my 2nd issue. I CANNOT FIND THE FREAKING TEMP FILE FOLDER.

I've googled it, and I just cannot find it. Please tell me this is just  me overlooking something? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 26, 2012)

The "scratch disks are full" error doesn't usually mean full hard drive. There is a temp folder in the application data  folder for photoshop.(you have to manually direct to here, you cannot search or browse to this folder)

This folders path is something like c:/windows/users/appdata or something like that. I don't have my computer in front of me to give the exact path. Anyway, you need to go there and delete the files. Adobe uses this folder like virtual memory to run the program.


----------



## KatiaGPhoto (Aug 26, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> The "scratch disks are full" error doesn't usually mean full hard drive. There is a temp folder in the application data  folder for photoshop.(you have to manually direct to here, you cannot search or browse to this folder)
> 
> This folders path is something like c:/windows/users/appdata or something like that. I don't have my computer in front of me to give the exact path. Anyway, you need to go there and delete the files. Adobe uses this folder like virtual memory to run the program.



Ok, maybe that is the trouble I'm having. I cannot find the AppData folder that everyone is speaking of. When you say I need to manually direct to there, do you mean via the address bar at the top of windows explorer, or the Run application?

*UPDATE*

I typed in %temp% into run and it opened the Temp folder. But under "Adobe" there is only Acrobat...and nothing for photoshop. Any ideas?


----------



## KmH (Aug 26, 2012)

Go up under *Edit > Preferences > Performance.

*Look at which drives are selected as 'Scratch Disks'. While you're there, check on your RAM allocation and your History and Cache settings.

You want to assign a scratch disk that has 20-40 GB of free space that is as free as possible of fragmentation.

Ideally, your primary scratch disc should be separate from the disk running your operating system and Photoshop - usually your internal hard drive.
If you partition your internal hard drive and designate an empty partition as your scratch disk, the disk drive's read/write head will just spend wasted time moving back and forth from you main disk volume and the partitioned scratch disk space while serving no useful purpose.

You can open the *INFO *window and see how efficiently Photoshop is running. If it is below 100% it means the RAM buffer is full and Photoshop is relying totally on hard disk scratch disk space as a memory reserve.

Here is some performance info/considerations you can look at - http://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/kb/optimize-performance-photoshop-cs4-cs5.html


----------



## KatiaGPhoto (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help!

I have Photoshop set to use 2745MB of 3431MB of RAM (80%)
Scrach Disks currently display 17.74GB free. 
History States: 20 
Cache Levels: 2 (Used to be 4 but I changed it today)

Is 151 simply too much to be opening at once? I managed to do what I wanted in 3 separate batches today.

Also I realized I cannot even remember the last time I defragged my drive, so I'm doing that right now. It's on pass #5 and it's been going for about 6 hours. I read that the fragmentation might be the issue, so hopefully this helps a little bit.

I'm still SO PUZZLED why there aren't any temp files for photoshop, thoug. Because I KNOW that Photoshop has been shut down incorrectly many times. I had 2 instances of editing photos and having my laptop completely die (didn't realize the cord was unplugged just slightly, and I left it on while I went elsewhere. It was sitting idle for hours on end and was completely dead when I got back. All my work lost. My own fault!! TWICE!!!!!!) 

Anyways. I really hope the defragging helps a bit! It sucks to have to do everything in separate batches.


----------

